# Chinchilla (?) Flemish (mix?) *neutered* - Arizona.



## undergunfire (Jan 15, 2009)

I was browsing Craigslist and saw this ad for this poor little (err...big) guy. If I could, I would totally steal him for myself! I know we have big bunny lovers on here, so I thought I would post it...it seems desperate....

_"I have a rabbit that I love so much! His name is Hopper & he is a couple years old. He is a large white rabbit with a touch f gray. I am beyond allergic to him. I have kept him because I love him & he keeps my cat company. They play really well together. I just am so allergic to him. I have been taking Zyrtec everyday but it stopped helping. Last night my allergies were so bad that my eyes were swollen shut. 

I just canât keep him. He is up to date with all of his shots. He has been fixed. 
I have a cage, litter boxes (heâs trained), Hay wheel, hay, food, and anything else that I have. I want to make sure he goes to a good home. I am asking for a re-homing fee of $100.00. Please email if you are interested and would offer him a wonderful home."


_
I emailed the current owner and she has tried hay cubes with him, she is just allergic to him._

_Anyone want to take him or fly him on an airplane to them ? I am sure she would waive the $100 rehoming fee to experienced bunny owners. I wouldn't mind helping get this bunny to someone interested._












_


----------



## pla725 (Jan 15, 2009)

Am I missing something. What kind of shots did the rabbit need?


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 15, 2009)

*pla725 wrote: *


> Am I missing something. What kind of shots did the rabbit need?


I don't know? I should ask, though.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 15, 2009)

Hmm. Thats weird. US bun's not need shots.....


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 15, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Hmm. Thats weird. US bun's not need shots.....


It could be a rabies shot? Maybe some vets aren't educated and just want the money.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 15, 2009)

Could be...


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 16, 2009)

I had the same reaction, undergunfire and all, when reading the posting...
he is up to date with all of his shots?? 

Should anyone find out, I'm curious as to what shots the rabbit was given?
I hope he'll find the right kind of rabbit-savvy home and not end up in the wrong hands.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm betting rabies. One of the (cruddy) vets around here does rabies shots for rabbits. Loki get them from him. He also charges a ton, misdiagnoses, and is thought to be the vet responsible for the declawed rabbits and ferrets we've gotten at the shelter.:X

Anyway, I hope this bun gets a good home!


----------



## Boz (Jan 17, 2009)

Aww he looks like such a cutie! I hope he finds a home! *

naturestee wrote: *


> I'm betting rabies. One of the (cruddy) vets around here does rabies shots for rabbits. Loki get them from him. He also charges a ton, misdiagnoses, and is thought to be the vet responsible for the declawed rabbits and ferrets we've gotten at the shelter.:X
> 
> Anyway, I hope this bun gets a good home!



Declawed... rabbits?! :shock: OMG How do they even walk?!? I haven't seen any rabbits without claws at the shelter since I've been there (but I'm not always there). That's just terrible!! :grumpy:


----------



## Gabby (Jan 18, 2009)

handsome bun, any new news on him?


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 18, 2009)

*Gabby wrote: *


> handsome bun, any new news on him?


I emailed the girl to see if he was still available .


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 19, 2009)

Hopper is still available. The girl said one lady is interested, but she is finding it really hard to rehome him because she is so attached to him .


----------

